# World's Largest Snake Found Dead



## HuskyH-2

Thing is huge!!


----------



## Kentucky Gold

Definately fell for it.....


----------



## kav

yep, scared the SHEEEEEEEIT out of me too.


----------



## KozmoKramer

Kozmo will return shortly, we hope.
The ambulance just left and we've been told CPR can be quite effective.

Signed;
Kozmo's mother Babs.


----------



## CJIS

Liar!


----------



## HuskyH-2

lawl!:teeth_smile:

i was about 1inch from my cpu screen when i watched it. almost shit myself


----------



## Mozzarella

all in the presentation. I go now and change my shorts.


----------



## 47turksinajar

Large black anaconda


----------



## POSD

My heart is still beating 5x faster then it should.


----------

